# Mystery hygro??



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I used to have a plant many years ago when I was first starting out in the hobby. It was similar in appearance to hygro. polysperma, except the stem was more sturdy like Hygrophila corymbosa. The leaves were not quite as wide as corymbosa though. It used to grow quite well in low light (30 watts of regular fluorescent light with no CO2) no ferts. At the nodes I seem to remember a bit of a knot, or bulge, a little like a knuckle. 

Anyone have any ideas what it might be? It is not in the plant finder.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... no guesses?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Any chance it could have been Telanthera?

EDIT: I think I meant _Alternanthera 'lilacina'_


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Nope. It wasn't Alternanthera reineckii. It wasn't red or that bushy. 

I can't for the life of me figure out what it was


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

There are a lot of _Hygrophila corymbosa_ varieties. Perhaps it was one of them. They are all a lot bigger than H. polysperma.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm... I suspect you are right it must have been a H. corymbosa variety, but which one I don't know...

Is there a database with corymbosa types?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Our plantfinder shows three _corymbosa_ varieties, and we are always looking for photos and descriptions of more. Kasselmann shows four in pictures, three in the text. There are probably more new forms coming in as collectors hunt new areas.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Siamensis.

It is the narrow leaf version of Corymbosa.

Stricta is the broad leaf one with what looks like tree leaves.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah, it might have been siamensis. It it looked like this picture, except the leaves were a little thinner and not as dense. Could this be because the the light were low (30 watts of T8 on a 38g)?


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Yup, what you see there are very young stems - when it grows out, node length will increase, and stem gets almost like a thin tree branch.

Stricta does the same thing, just with far wider leaves. I kept Stricta for a couple of years before finally giving it up for the space.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

*edit*

Um... I managed to find a very old picture of the exact plant I am talking about. Can someone positively ID it? It is to the left of the wood (only a 2 MP olympus camera - ewww). Cavan?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The closest thing I have seen is Tropica's Hygrophila corymbosa 'siamensis 53b'


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, that does appear to be _H. corymbosa_. Which one exactly I'm not sure.


----------

